# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Книги с тестами 1С: Профессионал необходимо

## Sergay778

Только последней редакции. 1С 8.3
Дайте ссылку на облако, файлообменник или еще что-нибудь. 
Интересуют:
1С: Бухгалтерия 8
1С: Зарплата и управление персоналом 8

----------


## Sergay778

Или киньте в П.М.

----------


## Iris_kis

Есть УНФ) скину кому надо
Приму другие, ЗУП , Бухню, УТшку было бы неплохо.

----------


## Sergay778

> Есть УНФ) скину кому надо
> Приму другие, ЗУП , Бухню, УТшку было бы неплохо.


Мне бы это тоже пригодилось. УНФ тоже есть)

----------


## ilkin10

скиньте мне пжлс

ilkin.azerovic@gmail.com

----------

